# Will virgins fit through excluders?



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got a queen excluder on top of 2 deeps full of bees. They just requeened themselves after I split them by taking the original queen. If I were to go looking for her should I check the super? Could she have fit through?
I know I can just wait an see where eggs are located in 2 weeks but I am just curious about this.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes they can!


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

It is the thorax that doesn't fit through the excluder, so in theory no. But anything is possible.

Why do you have an excluder at all? Not necessary in normal operation. Useful in locating queen though.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

A virgin can go through an excluder. After she's mated and has started to lay, she will no longer fit through.

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think most any queen can get through if they really want to, although I have found one stuck halfway through before... it's their thorax that usually makes it too hard to be worth the trouble though, and that doesn't change in size.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

She can get through but it is rare.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Like Mike, I have found virgins caught in the excluder.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

As everyone suggests, they can and do get through excluders. However, when checking, focus on the high probability areas first, like the area that still has brood, and then move to the lower probability areas, like above an excluder.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Having worked with thousands of hives with excluders, I cannot remember a queen getting through one, unless there was a bent wire in the excluder.

A rat queen might, perhaps, don't know.


----------

